# Run free Nala xxxxxxxxxxx



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Sadly Nala died in the night. She hasnt been right since being spayed, she was messing all in the house and being really fussy with her food. Shes been back and forth to the vets for scans and they couldnt see anything wrong. She hasnt really put on much weight in the past few months either.

Saturday morning we got up and found Nala with blood coming from her nose. We took her to the vets and they said basically they didnt know what was wrong but she was slowing dying. They gave us the opportunity to have her put to sleep but i was too upset to think and took the other option of taking her home with meds for a few days to see how she is.

Monday she started to get a bit better then yesterday went down hill again so we took her back to the vets last night. He had a good look at her all over and also in her mouth where he said it looks like she either has a rotten tooth or eaten something like a bone thats got stuck in her mouth and its badly infected. He said it would have been like that for months and where she wasnt eating much she is slowing starving to death. 
he gave us some glucose to put in her water and a syringe if she didnt drink it so we could put in her mouth but we woke up this morning and she had died under Mums bed.

Im gutted and i feel like i failed her. Its my job to protect her and look after her and if id have checked her mouth ages ago i would have noticed that something was wrong.

we are all soooooooooo upset and gutted and i just cant stop crying. I love her soo much and miss her loads.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

oh hunnie what a sad sad time for you bless u and your doggies bet they miss nala x .
was nala the mom to the pups you just had?

but im sure nala is in doggie heaven looking down on you all


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

kelseye said:


> oh hunnie what a sad sad time for you bless u and your doggies bet they miss nala x .
> was nala the mom to the pups you just had?
> 
> but im sure nala is in doggie heaven looking down on you all


No Nala was one of my cats


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

RIP Nala xx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

im sorry to hear of you sad story regarding nana
she will be sadly missed as she makes her way to her new life at rainbow bridge
nana rip xxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Run free Nala. xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So sorry hun  run free Nala at rainbow bridge xxxxx


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh Darling xxx

Big hugs xxx you never failed her, am so sorry, just had a look at her picture, she looks beautiful, happy and well cared for xx she is at peace now xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone. Means a lot x


----------



## Michelle.... (Jan 6, 2010)

RIP Nala...you must be devastated Ria...but please dont blame yourself....we all know how much you love your pets.....xx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read this horrible story.
R I P Nala.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear about this Ria, you must be shattered! Run free Nala xxxx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Nala, you had a good life with Ria and her Mum. Run free over at Rainbow Bridge.

(Ria, i'm welling up for you here - Hugs).


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Spaniel mad said:


> Sadly Nala died in the night. She hasnt been right since being spayed, she was messing all in the house and being really fussy with her food. Shes been back and forth to the vets for scans and they couldnt see anything wrong. She hasnt really put on much weight in the past few months either.
> 
> Saturday morning we got up and found Nala with blood coming from her nose. We took her to the vets and they said basically they didnt know what was wrong but she was slowing dying. They gave us the opportunity to have her put to sleep but i was too upset to think and took the other option of taking her home with meds for a few days to see how she is.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for your loss. :crying: Rest in peace Nala.


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

Run free Nala


----------

